# Golf goals for 2008



## chiefmasterjedi (Sep 21, 2007)

My #1 goal for '08 is to get my handicap in single digits. I think it's very possible as i've come along way in the last month since my golf lessons. To top it off, i'd love to get my first hole in one too.

Who else has a goal for '08?


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

fristly I'd like to get out on the course more and I'd love to hopefully start shooting under 100 or at least between 100-105 in most rounds


----------



## ActionJackson (Oct 22, 2007)

**Get Lessons
**Play More Often
**Get properly fitted for a new set of irons


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

My goals don't really have anything to do with my golf game, but I'm sure my game will benefit if I accomplish my goals.

Rehab my broken left ankle until it is stronger than it was before.

After the doctors decide whether I need surgery or just rehab on my right knee, strengthen my legs and particularly my knees.

Lose weight - about 30 lbs - with body shaping to lose it in the right places.

In short, this problem with my left ankle and right knee have been wake up calls about how much golf means to me. I can't make a backswing and brace against my right knee and I can't follow through and roll over to keep my balance on my left ankle. I have to do everything in my power to get better. That's my goal.


----------



## Jamin21 (Jun 7, 2007)

2 out of Action Jackson's 3 for me.

**Get Lessons (again)

but mostly:
**Play More Often


----------



## Topflite_d2 (May 7, 2007)

ActionJackson said:


> **Get Lessons
> **Play More Often
> **Get properly fitted for a new set of irons


^^^:thumbsup:^^^

1. Get lessons.
I'm a taking a 30 minute lesson tomorrow.

2. Be the best on my High School golf team.

3. Not throw so many clubs :laugh::dunno:

4. Play more courses

5. Shoot under 80


----------



## Golfbum (Oct 14, 2006)

Stay alive and get my index down to 3 where it belongs. Which will be a real challenge considering the course I will play next year for most of my index rounds. A 3 there is like a 1 anywhere else.


----------



## Chivas (Apr 5, 2007)

I'm with Chief on this one. Also maybe lower my anger level. hehe


----------



## Topflite_d2 (May 7, 2007)

Chivas said:


> I'm with Chief on this one. Also maybe lower my anger level. hehe


Anger yeah thats one of my issues out on the course :laugh::laugh: but after the lessons I had the other day I think i will be a little less angry.


----------



## white_tiger_137 (Mar 23, 2006)

Play half-way decent at Riverwood. Would be the first time ever.

Put a school year of weightlifting class to work and squeeze some more yards out of the driver.

Play more. I can drive myself to the course now! Praise Jesus!


----------



## 300Yards (Jan 23, 2007)

Play more, I suppose. I didn't play as much last year as I would have liked, so this year my goal is no less than 110 rounds, and drop my handicap to under 1.. Ambitious, I know, but I always set high goals for myself.


----------

